

Building Software Systems at Google (PDF slides by Jeff Dean) - alexkon
http://www.stanford.edu/class/ee380/Abstracts/101110-slides.pdf

======
alexkon
The video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulBalk7Od-Q>

